# Vintage Trans Am Series



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

In support of our extensive article on our site we will open up a thread for discussion of the article and the series.
http://www.rccompetitionmag.com/ind...rans-am-in-depth&catid=35:features&Itemid=135


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think the popularity of the USVTA series, and similar run programs is due to a couple interesting factors.

ONE - The bodies of YESTERDAY are very popular, and the HPI brand Camaro, Cuda and Mustang have such great detail, and look so very cool...

TWO - The strategy behind the class was to be able to take an older (perceived non-competitive) Touring Car - throw a 4 cell battery and a STOCK brushed motor in it - equip it with the very cool looking 'Vintage' Spoked wheel kit and treaded tires.

KEEPING the rules VERY TIGHT - and VERY SPEC. will ensure this class can be adopted across the NATION.

The USVTA has also adapted to NEWER technology, allowing the 17.5 Brushless motors with 4 cell to be run, and the 21.5/LIPO combo as well with a calculated gear rollout rule.

I personally can't wait until we can get this class up and running out here on the West Coast - I'm working on it for our LOCAL Club racing, and it will be included in a Cancer Benefit race I'm involved with at a huge local Car Show in the next couple weeks.

*BIG THANKS to Brian Smith from INDIANOPLIS - he's painting and supplying the bodies for this event. Enough thanks can never be given for his generousity.*


----------



## TigeRyan (Nov 6, 2001)

Great right up and it is the exact reason I got involved in the Vintage class here in South Jersey


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:

The VTA series is looking to be big class here in NE Ohio. At least 4 tracks in the general area are running them and there could be more. The class is a great idea, and I know I have had a great time running mine! And I'm an Oval racer for the last 20 years!

Just for kicks we tried them on the HobbyTown carpet oval, and they were way cool. Got some drift action with them, and that was with the on-road set-up. Might try going counter-clockwise next time!

Anyway, glad to be part of these class, and hope to make it to some races across the US.

Take care,
Dale


----------



## 9jester9 (Aug 10, 2008)

*awww ya*

we gonna try this see how it goes.
jester


----------



## THE mad painter (Sep 8, 2008)

running VTA this past wekend was by far the best time I've had racing in a long time. I think it brings the "hobby car" back in to the hobby. It also puts the race into the drivers hands and not in his/her pocket. I just hope this doesn't fizzle away. We all look at that classic car when it cruises past us this brings that to another scale. For all you who are trying to bring this to the fore-front of on-road racing I say thank you and keep up the great work.:thumbsup::thumbsup: lets get this a national class in these major events. 
Thanks for reading:wave:


----------



## saddler (Nov 4, 2008)

Great article! I am really excited about this class. I do this rc car stuff for fun. This kind of racing is what it is all about in my opinion. At my home track in Van Wert, we run the Tamiya Mini Coopers on the oval. That class is much like this VTA class. I have never seen so much laughing and carrying on. We have a blast and it isn't uncommon to have 8-9 cars in a heat. I know these VTA cars are meant for the road course but i am looking forward to building one and trying to get it started on the oval. I don't think it would matter where they were raced, it would still be a lot of fun! Anyone else interested in racing them on an oval?


----------



## losi nut (Apr 1, 2007)

saddler,
Get on the oval, no special set up needed. We have been running them at Rosewood in Goldsboro,NC for about 5-6 weeks now. I personally run a jrxs-R with a road course set up. I did add a front sway bar to soften the steering a bit. We have as much fun as the legends guys and mini guys. My 9 year old daughter is competitive with her t2r. 

Laterz,
Bob


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Bring them to the 'birds!!
www.snowbirdnationals.com


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> i am looking forward to building one and trying to get it started on the oval. I don't think it would matter where they were raced, it would still be a lot of fun! Anyone else interested in racing them on an oval?


We did them on a Tight/Short oval as a R/C Exhibition at a Cancer Benefit Car Show back in September. We ran a 200 lap 15 car main, on a 80 ft. oval track, with NO corner marshals. It was such a hoot. This run was strictly for FUN and we had a hard time cramming 10 LARGE and 5 "not so" Large drivers on our 20 ft. drivers stand....but it was huge fun.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Is there a particular site or store that has these VINTAGE AAR cars available in RTR format? Thanks, rr


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

roaddrner

Are you thinking about racing this class, or just getting one for the COOL factor?

HPI sells one of their chassis's with the Vintage bodies, and a brushless motor/speed control combo, but it doesn't fit with the USVTA rules structure...but they have the COOL factor HPI also sells a Nitro version too (if you are into that type of thing)

Otherwise most of the guys just pickup the bodies, wheels and tires and put them on everything from an inexpensive to a high end 190 mm touring car chassis of their choice. 

There is lots of great info on the RCTech.net web site in the electric on-road section on USVTA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

swtour said:


> roaddrner
> 
> Are you thinking about racing this class, or just getting one for the COOL factor?
> 
> ...


 
Cool factor if at all. Was thinking about expanding into RC and when I saw these Vintage racers, it made it more appealing. I have raced slotcars in the past and we also had a Vintage class using many similar liveries of these great AAR racers and muscle cars. Thanks! rr


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are a couple links that will help anyone interested in USVTA as a class.

USVTA Website - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

RCTECH.net threads:
Paint Discussion - http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html
Class Discussion - http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing.html

Historic Trans Am racing - http://www.historictransam.com/


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

Has anyone started to race these in Iowa?


----------

